# Is the garage a bad place to store a cockatiel?



## Mexicanbirdman (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive had my cockatiels for a while now in my living room but we kept on gettin more and more cages and birds and they started making messes in our living room so then we moved them recently in the garage and yes there is sunlight but is it a bad place to put a cockatiel because one of the couples layed eggs in the garage and then spoiled and they never had problems before so is it bad to live in the garage because the garage is starting to smell bad, and yes we do clean they're cages often., also one last Q will spiders or flys harm the tiels ? The flys come in when we open the garage to give the tiels some fresh air.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The garage is usually a bad place to keep birds. The temperatures get too extreme, and if you're moving cars in and out there will be dangerous fumes. If you don't want to keep the birds in the house it would be best to build a well-designed aviary that protects the birds from weather problems and keeps predators out.

Spiders and flies can bite the birds, and flies spread germs. An outdoor aviary won't eliminate insect problems, but the bugs will have more freedom to leave instead of being trapped indoors with nothing but birds to use as a food source.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The garage may be too hot for the tiels, there doesn't tend to be a lot of ventilation in garages and this could be why the eggs spoiled (more like they boiled then rotted is what it sounds like.) Do you have maybe a back porch you could keep them in instead, it would be cooler and more sun for them and less smelly. I would also assume that you used to keep a car in the garage? There would probably still be fumes in there from that which can't be good for the birds.


----------



## Mexicanbirdman (Apr 20, 2011)

my bad i didnt know it was bad but the flys come in some time and no there are no cars in the garage or wernt any at all, the only problem i have is taking them outside because of winter and it snows is it then okay to take to the garage and ill but a blanket over them?


----------



## MGA828 (Jul 7, 2011)

Right now I find it is way to hot in a garage for any bird unless then door is open 24-7 and you are misting them multiple times a day. Garages are very stuffy and don't get much air circulation at all which makes it feel even hotter then it actually is. 

Your profile says that you are in VA, I am in MD so our seasons are pretty much the same. This coming week in MD we are expecting to get a heat wave and if you are expecting to get the same I would be very weary of keeping your birds in the garage past tonight. I know I can't stand to be in my garage for more then 5 minutes and that is with the door open. 

As far as keeping them in there over the winter with a blanket on, they are going to need a much larger heat source then that. I know that my garage is freezing in the winter. I buy cases of water and store it in the garage and they completely freeze over the winter. If you plan to keep them in the garage over then winter you will need some soft of heat source for them.


----------

